# help with fink ... please



## Zeus (Mar 14, 2002)

I've recently installed fink on my os x 10.1.3 ... now i'm tryng to install mc (the famuos Norton commander for Unix ) how to do it ?? i wanna use it only via terminal ... so i do not need any type og graphic libraries .... 

how to do this ??


----------



## dani++ (Mar 14, 2002)

Try 'fink install mc' on the command line.

Read the manual(s)!!!


dani++


----------



## Zeus (Mar 14, 2002)

thanks at first for your support ... but ... this is what i did ...


----------
fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The
candidates:

(1)  giflib
(2)  libungif

Pick one: [1] 2

fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The
candidates:

(1)  system-xfree86
(2)  system-xtools
(3)  xfree86-base

Pick one: [1] 3

fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The
candidates:

(1)  ghostscript
(2)  ghostscript6

Pick one: [1] 1
The following package will be installed or updated:
 mc
The following 19 additional packages will be installed:
 audiofile dlcompat esound ghostscript ghostscript-fonts glib gnome-libs gtk+
 imlib libjpeg libpng libtiff libungif netpbm orbit passwd slang xfree86-base
 zlib
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
curl -L -O ftp://space.mit.edu/pub/davis/slang/v1.4/slang-1.4.4.tar.gz
curl: (19) slang-1.4.4.tar.gz: No such file or directory.
### curl failed, exit code 19
Downloading the file "slang-1.4.4.tar.gz" failed.

------------------


----------



## genghiscohen (Mar 14, 2002)

Are you sure that a Darwin version of mc is available?  There is a Fink command to update the list of all available packages.  Can't remember it off the top of my head (I'm stuck at work right now), but it's in the Fink Read Me.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Mar 14, 2002)

The problem, as you may have guessed, is that the source code for one of the packages that mc depends on appears to have moved. What happens is this: the packages that tell Fink how to download, compile, and install Fink change are constantly being updated, and so it would be impossible to release a new Fink every time things are updated. So instead, you can have Fink download the updated instructions with the following:

*fink selfupdate*

You might have to answer a few setup questions, but I remember that this was pretty straight forward. Anyway, this will even check to see if there is a new Fink itself and download and install it for you if need be. After you have done that, you should try typing
*fink list*
or
*fink list | grep "(i)"*
to see if anything you have currently installed needs updating (like new source downloaded, compiled, and installed). To actually update them, you can then update them with a single
*fink update-all*
or package by package with
*fink update thepackageyouwanttoupdate*
You don't really need to check what needs updating if you don't want to and just jump to the update-all, but personally I like seeing what's new.

Now you can try
*fink install mc*
and install mc and all of it's dependencies. This will take a while. A very long while.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Zeus (Mar 15, 2002)

the problem seems to be the 

ftp://space.mit.edu/pub/davis/slang...ng-1.4.4.tar.gz

file doesn't exist ....

there is only a newer and a older version

... now, is there some one can help me please to change the broken link in my fink installation ??


I 've also tryed to visit the fink home page ... but with no results ...


----------



## kilowatt (Mar 15, 2002)

This is a case-point example of why I don't like fink and rpm.

They make assumptions, and aren't easily configured.

In a perfect world they would work fine, but heh thats not this planet 

Has anyone tried porting the FreeBSD 'ports' collection to Mac OS X? 

Ports actually looks at several places for packages, searches your hard disk for packages you installed without it, and has a local db of packages and locations, etc etc. 

it rocks!


----------



## Red Phoenix (Mar 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zeus _
> *the problem seems to be the
> 
> ... now, is there some one can help me please to change the broken link in my fink installation ??*



Yes, just read my previous post. You just need to update Fink's info files. I checked, as of 12:15 AM on Friday night, everything should be fine.


----------



## dani++ (Mar 18, 2002)

Most of the problems in installing fink stuff come from fetching the packages. Either the servers are busy or the package info is outdated.


dani++


----------



## Zeus (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Red Phoenix _
> *
> 
> Yes, just read my previous post. You just need to update Fink's info files. I checked, as of 12:15 AM on Friday night, everything should be fine. *



Unfortunatly I have already tryed .... but nothing ... fink doesn't work!! )

any other ideas ...


i've find mc even at http://macosx.forked.net/ ... but it doesn't work ...

NOTE: I need the non graphic version (for terminal!!)


----------



## Red Phoenix (Mar 18, 2002)

Could you try one more time? I'm not trying to be a jerk, I actually think they fixed the Fink package very recently. Before I posted my last message, I checked the package and it was indeed trying to download a non-existent package. Just to be sure before posting though, I did I *fink selfupdate* and indeed it had been fixed. I didn't mention this, since you had not said you had tried my suggestion, so I thought you hadn't done it.

Like I said, they update Fink's packages a _lot_. There even ought to be a new version of Fink itself within the week or so (which you will be able to update to with a simple *fink selfupdate* again).


----------



## Zeus (Mar 19, 2002)

> % sudo fink selfupdate
> rm -f LATEST-FINK
> curl -L -O http://fink.sourceforge.net/LATEST-FINK
> % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed          Time             Curr.
> ...



so fink appears to be updated ....


but fink still also don't want to download that file ...


----------



## Zeus (Mar 19, 2002)

this error has appeared during RasMol installation (always via fink) 



> sed 's|@PREFIX@|/sw|g' </sw/fink/dists/stable/main/finkinfo/sci/rasmol-2.7.1.1-2.patch >rasmol.patch
> patch -p1 <rasmol.patch
> patching file src/Imakefile
> cd src; xmkmf
> ...



the starnger thig is that Dec DeveloperTools are already installed .... 

any advice will be well accepted
thanks to all


----------



## Valrus (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm not positive, but I think this should work...

If updating through Fink doesn't work, you'll have to go in and change the .info file yourself.

Go to the directory

/sw/fink/dists/stable/main/finkinfo/libs/

and you'll find two relevant files:

slang-1.4.4-5.info
slang-1.4.4-5.patch

Open up the .info file. The second line should look like this:

Version: 1.4.4

Change it to

Version: 1.4.5

Since the version number is different, you need to tell Fink this so that it looks for the right file.

I think it should work if you do this... at least, it should get the slang library (this worked for me). But if one of the dependencies for mc is xfree86, it's probably a graphics version...

good luck

-the valrus


----------



## Zeus (Mar 20, 2002)

it worked !!!! Thank you !!!

(P.S. What a wonderful program is mc !!!) ))


----------



## Valrus (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow, I helped someone with Fink! That's frickin' UNIX I'm playing with! I love you, Mac OS X!

Man, now I feel all l337 and stuff. 

-the valrus
hacker extraordinaire
yeah right


----------



## Dehuti (Jan 16, 2003)

I'd like to get back to the first point - question "how to do it without having to install X11 files". Of course it's possible and easy. All you have to do is edit the file
./fink/10.2/stable/main/finkinfo/gnome/mc-4.5.55-2.info
(ver. number may be different)
and hash line "BuilDepends..."
after that create a new entry under hashed line, and enter: BuildDepends: glib
(that's beacuse you'll need glib to build mc). And it's it! You can safely ./fink install mc. It will take about 4 minuts!

bart


----------



## sao (Jan 17, 2003)

Next time Fink doesn't find a file, make a google search, find the file yourself, download it manually, then:

 cp the file to /sw/src

 and next time you run:

 'fink install _packagename_'

 Fink will recognize the file and continue to install it.


 Cheers...


----------

